# Persol Sunglasses or Maui Jim or others?



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

So I am a victem of marketing as I saw the new James Bond movie and thought the metal frame persols he was wearing looked great, however I was wondering if these were any good when compared to others such as Maui Jim and Revo. I currently own an old pair of Oakley A wires that my wife thinks look stupid on me and am in the market for something new, I had a thread below about face shape and I believe I have an oblong face but they always recommend aviators for that and personally I don't like the look of them, especially on me. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

There's only 1 way to go with sunglasses - go somewhere that has a lot of them, and try a big variety on. There's just no substitute for seeing how they actually look on your face in a mirror.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I have personally found Revo to be a good brand but they are pricey. Persols seem to be well regarded. I also like the new "frameless" Ray Bans in plastic which at around $100 are a pretty good value.


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

I have two pair of Persols in the Marcelo Mastrioni "Divorce Italian Style"( or sometimes called the Steve McQueen from "The Thomas Crowne Affair..I'd post a picture but I dont know how) Style # 0649
One pair in Dark Tortoise and the other in Amber Tortoise.
I recieve nothing but compliments and "what make are those?"... when I wear them.
My dos centavos...


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

I too have a pair of Persols and think they are quite comfortable. However, the sunglass store spent about 30 minutes heating and forming the frames over and over to get a perfect fit. I like them because they look a little retro with a touch of moderness.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hard to go wrong with Ray Ban. I recently picked these up:

https://www.sunglasshut.com/sghus.c...age&sitecategory=sunglasses&nproductid=158260

and have been very pleased with them.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

*Sunglasses*

I'm a huge fan of polarized lenses and wore Revo for years.
Discovered Salt Optics sunglasses and fell in love.
I currently own a pair of their Grifter model in tortoise.
I find that I get very little to no eye fatigue and they are very comfortable.
Worth a look, though they are expensive.


----------



## ykurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm a big Maui Jim fan. I have a large head and require wider than your average shades to look normal.  Maui Jim was the only brand I could find that accommodated my needs: I tried at least a dozen brands across multiple stores, including Ray Ban, Persol, and even designer shades. Maui Jim seem to have a lot of models that run a bit wide. Their lenses are great, and I have two pair. They are pricey at retail, but I've seen some great deals on eBay.


----------



## Neo1824 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a pair of Maui Jim metal framed ones similar to the Persol in the movie. My big problem with them is that every time I bend over they fall off my face and hit the ground. I now have several cracks in the lenses. I tried tightening the sides, adjusting/bending/etc...all no luck.

I switched to Oliver Peoples in a similar size and have never had a problem. They cost a bit more than Maui or Persol, but look great, are very comfortable and never fall off.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I am a big Maui Jim fan too. I too have a large melon to the extra width some models have is great. Also, the frames are exceedingly well built and do not become overly flexy with time and use. Lastly, the light blocking ability is excellent. I have naturally photo-sensitive eyes and then the contacts I wear exacerbate that. To be able to drive into the setting sun in Arizona in comfort is a tribute to how good those sunglasses are.

My wife is a fan of Rudi Projects FWIW.


----------



## Jay_Gatsby (Mar 27, 2007)

gnatty8 said:


> Hard to go wrong with Ray Ban. I recently picked these up:
> 
> https://www.sunglasshut.com/sghus.c...age&sitecategory=sunglasses&nproductid=158260
> 
> and have been very pleased with them.


I just picked up a pair that are very similar. They are made by Coach and I paid $59.99 at Off-5th. I love 'em!


----------



## Rock Chalk (Dec 27, 2006)

I am personally partial to Persol. To me, they look great with everything and have more of a classic look than Revo or Maui Jims (and I own a pair of Revos, too).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

cpac said:


> There's only 1 way to go with sunglasses - go somewhere that has a lot of them, and try a big variety on. There's just no substitute for seeing how they actually look on your face in a mirror.


and also he should try on a pair that fits perfectly on the face without slipping off.


----------



## new obsession (Oct 28, 2005)

pay attention to the optics as well. I have owned Hobie, Reptile, Maui Jim and now Ray Ban. The Ray Bans are by far the worst. I used to be able to keep my Reptiles and Maui Jims on all day, and I would want to because I actually saw better with the glasses on than without them. Not so with the Ray Bans. Personally I woudl go with glass polarized lenses no matter what brand you get.


----------



## Rock Chalk (Dec 27, 2006)

*Optics*

I have both Revo and Persol, and find both to have great optics. Another important factor is color. I am partial to brown lenses and find that the Persol 57 (amber polarized) is the perfect color for me.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I love Maui Jim. Sure they're heavy but the optics are so nice.

-spence


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Get polarized, if possible. The glare reduction is fantastic on the water and when driving. Only downside is that certain LCDs get blacked out by the polarization. I have to look over my Revos to read the tri-data screen on our boat.


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Oliver Peoples makes some great looking glasses as well.


----------



## fashionvictim (Jan 9, 2005)

cpac said:


> There's only 1 way to go with sunglasses - go somewhere that has a lot of them, and try a big variety on. There's just no substitute for seeing how they actually look on your face in a mirror.


And then go online and buy the same or nearly identical glasses for half the price. Yeah, maybe it's kind of mean to the retailer, but it's not my fault they can't compete.

I suggest getting polycarbonate polarized lenses. If you're going to spend real money on sunglasses, it's worth getting the ones that are more scratch resistent.

Mike


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

*Persols*

I recently bought a pair that were dead stock for AUD150 and they not only fit me well but I have been asked whether they are Persols because they have a recognizable Persol look which is also called style. They are like Raybans used to be for quality construction.

Incidentally with Rayban Wayfarer originals bringing USD50+ on eBay you would think they would have the smarts to remake the originals.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

I wear Oliver Peoples frames made to order with prescription. Really good glasses, classic with an edge. In other words, trimmed down from the round Ben Silver frames (although to their credit BS is FINALLY selling some other frameshapes). 

To get good looking glasses FOR YOU, make sure a pro looks at you in a lot of pairs. Not some teen ager in the mall. And not yourself or your wife. (We always think we look better than we do. Just go and film your tennis or golf stroke and you will know what I mean.) Those close to us see us the way we want to see ourselves. That is why wives should not dress their husbands. 

I mean, go to an optical aesthetician and get the right shape for your head. Imagine the new Bond with those round Ben Silvers. He would not have looked good. So don't buy for label, or concept, but rather for the aesthetics of your head. In that Ben Silver catalogue, they have an older gentleman with the absolute wrong head for round glasses. He has a round head. Ben Silver has more rectangular glasses for him, like their Japanese Horn Rim that I like which Oliver Peoples does very well. I have a rounder head so rectangular glasses are best on me or I look like Himmler. 

Some collections may be better suited for you. I personally like the Peoples, but I found them by accident. I had never heard of them. But if you let a pro look at your head and the proportionality of your face and all that stuff, you can get a great look with hundreds of frames within the correct shape family.


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

Another vote for Persol. I like the fact that afaik they are the only sunglasses that don't have their name or some logo on the lens or temple. They are also comfortable and better scratch resistant then Ray Bans or so I have found.


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

*Persols*



burnedandfrozen said:


> Another vote for Persol. I like the fact that afaik they are the only sunglasses that don't have their name or some logo on the lens or temple. They are also comfortable and better scratch resistant then Ray Bans or so I have found.


No publicity or lairising on the frames but straight away a guy at work who is snappy dresser picked mine and then a friend of my wife commented how nice they look....what does that say about them????


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

My vote is for Maui Jim. Great optics, nice style, good service - and they are a great sponsor of the brand of equestrian competition that makes up so much of my life...


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks all, I think my best bet is to try on a bunch, I ordered a pair of Serengetti's on blind faith as they looked just like Maui Jims for a fraction of the cost and they didn't fit well at all. Right now I am leaning towards Persol but who knows.


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

I've owned all three but just recently switched to Persol. Similar quality but I think the Persol's balance traditional and modern style nicely. The tortoise shell models feel more substantial than similar frames by other top manufacturers.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Well I want the persols but the problem is I cannot find anywhere that carries them locally which sells the specific model I want...stinks.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I bought a pair of polycarbonate Revos this weekend for $150 that I am happy with. There are some decent pairs of Ray-Bans around $120 and both can be found at the local Sunglass Hut.


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

i finally got to wear my new sunglasses today, persols with prescription lenses. absolutely love em, they are perfect.

i bought these, except my lenses are prescription and not faded top to bottom-- they are solid greyish green polarized lenses.

https://www.go-optic.com/viewframe.asp?id=6376&x=2&page=SUNGLASSES


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

In all seriousness, I do not believe I could walk in to a shop & say "Maui Jim".
The name sounds like a displaced "Panama Jack".
Foghorn


----------



## woodywoodson (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been happy with my Revos and Maui Jims. I also have a cheap pair of Bolles that I keep in the car in case I forget my sunglasses. They look OK and don't cause me eyestrain, so they are worth what I spent on them.

I have never tried Persols, but it sounds like I should really seek them out and give them a go.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Here's a good way to buy sunglasses....*

...go to a really good optician..you know, the old fashioned one, individually owned (not one of the dreaded chains), with an on site lab.

Go thru all the frames..for perscription eye glasses... find one that suits you...and have the optician put in a set of UV/polarized lenses.

The best/nicest frames are always the ones for perscription eye glasses. Sunglasses seem to be the poor step child here, regardless of the brand. Go bespoke....The choices are way better and so are the results.


----------



## bdam1 (Mar 14, 2006)

*My Pet Peeve*

Sunglasses and menswear have always been a pet peeve of mine.

I don't know how many times i've seen guys in business suits or jackets wearing Oakley's or other similar styles. Even guys with great taste in clothes ignore this key accessory. I would maintain that sunglasses (and all eyewear) are just as important and shoes and belts. You wouldn't wear your MTM suit with athletic shoes....why would you wear sunglasses that are really made for athletic endevors with the same suit?
These types of glasses are meant to be worn with VERY casual attaire and during more robust events like hiking or the beach....not with your AE's and custom shirts!
The advice above is correct....go to an optician, let him guide you to the correct size and style for your face....and even think about (gasp) more than one pair/color for different suits and occasions. This is why the Persol's get such complements...they are elegant AND functional.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Foghorn said:


> In all seriousness, I do not believe I could walk in to a shop & say "Maui Jim".
> The name sounds like a displaced "Panama Jack".
> Foghorn


I am torn with them, on the unimportant side I too feel their brand name sounds silly and swore I would never buy a pair based on their pricing when compared to others, however they come highly recommended and I could get a pair essentially "free" with my credit card points.

As for the Optician, I like the idea but fear it would be costly and I don't need anything corrective, just plain lenses.

The good thing is I am not in a rush and can wait to see if the stores get some Persols in, I also like the fact they do not have the logo on the glass vs others which are visibly branded.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I like the titanium Maui Jim's.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Which are those? I have a chance to get either ray bans or the flexible frame maui jim from my credit card company with points amassed (since they no longer offer certs for babies r us we don't use them)...beats paying actual money. Thanks


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mathew J said:


> Well I want the persols but the problem is I cannot find anywhere that carries them locally which sells the specific model I want...stinks.


Suggest you go to Persol website...https://www.persol.com/Usa/HomePageUsa.html to the store locator area on right side of screen...they list over 68 stores in Massachusets carrying their glasses....many in Boston.....


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> I like the titanium Maui Jim's.


I like those, they are similar to my new Revos but the Revos have a thicker bridge and temple but out of plastic material which makes them cheaper I suppose.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

donk93953 said:


> Suggest you go to Persol website...https://www.persol.com/Usa/HomePageUsa.html to the store locator area on right side of screen...they list over 68 stores in Massachusets carrying their glasses....many in Boston.....


Hey thanks, I did but many of those are optomotrists and the like, which I figure wouldn't carry just sunglasses but more of their prescription fare. Seems like the only sunglass seller is the Hut, and they either don't carry the model I am looking for or are sold out.


----------



## bdam1 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Optician*

Mathew,

An optician will not cost you much more than other places and don't care if you need any correction. They are essentially guys who are trained and involved in "making" glassess....perscription or otherwise.

They are however, much more knowledgable than the kid at the Sunglasses Hut!!


----------



## ttate90303 (Aug 13, 2007)

Another vote for Persol. I own 2 pairs of the 2278S and love them. Excellent weight and fit. One pair has my optical prescription in them (the other doesn't and is worn when I wear my contacts). And Polarize is a must. Good luck in your choice.


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

I love a nice pair of sunglasses as much as anyone, but cannot bring myself to spend $100 on a pair of sunglasses. It is my experience that the amount spent on eyewear is directly proportional to the likelihood of sitting on them or losing them. This theory was proven recently when my pair of Brooks Brothers shades (most expensive I have ever had) leapt to their death at the bottom of Lake Minnetonka. At the same time, I have various pairs of gas station glasses that have been knocking around for years.


----------



## Rock Chalk (Dec 27, 2006)

I am a bit of a sunglass junkie. A short time ago I bought some Mosley Tribes that I like. They are generally classic aviators with a little bit of a modern twist. The lenses are double gradient polarized glass which is really interesting.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Yet ANOTHER vote for Persol. They're a classic. Also, Beausoleil makes some fantastic frames...many of which can easily be turned into sunglasses. I have worn Beausoleil as my regular glasses for the past three years and love them. Ray-Ban is also a safe bet.

Whatever you do...POLARIZE!


----------



## Skeld (Jul 23, 2007)

lichMD said:


> I'm a huge fan of polarized lenses and wore Revo for years.
> Discovered Salt Optics sunglasses and fell in love.
> I currently own a pair of their Grifter model in tortoise.
> I find that I get very little to no eye fatigue and they are very comfortable.
> Worth a look, though they are expensive.


personally i thing that the REVO sunglasses are the best in market. talking about quality..
no contest.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Maui Jim have the best lenses according to several optomologists that I have talked to. They also have titanium frames so I don't know who said they are heavy. Persol are also excellent and if you like the more retro style you can't go wrong with persol. I have several pairs of both an dlove them all. I bought a pair of raybans. I like the loook but the lenses are not as good. Of course they are half the price of the others.


----------

